# Gandhi's first holiday



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi had a great time in Devon at the weekend.

He enjoyed the view of the countryside:










And running on the beach (all action shots blurred I'm afraid):










and then having a good sleep by the warmth of the wood burning stove after all the exercise:



















He also visited some family and friends and was very polite and didn't jump up  











And here he is looking particularly beautiful:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG he's so cute I love his haircut his face is amazing and very expressive I guess his teeth didn't bug him too much cause he seems like he had a great time. So glad you got to go He looks big in some pictures but then I saw him meeting family and he looked so tiny


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> OMG he's so cute I love his haircut his face is amazing and very expressive I guess his teeth didn't bug him too much cause he seems like he had a great time. So glad you got to go He looks big in some pictures but then I saw him meeting family and he looked so tiny


On Friday he was back to normal - I was amazed!

and yes I think that too in photos about the size. I particularly thought that about Ruth's lola until I saw her next to something and got the perspective of how much smaller she was than I thought! 

There's something about that second to last photo that reminds me a little of Molly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I wish Molly's face looked like that after a haircut but I think her hair is more poodly. He looks so soft I love it. I saved a picture to bring to the groomers


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely photos, he is so handsome. Lovely view out the window, looks like you had the whole beach to yourselves. Where abouts in Devon were you? Now he knows how fun holidays are I bet he is ready for his next


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is so handsome. I love his cut too! I am glad he was so good and had such a good time.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a handsome dog! And what wonderful photos. Thank you.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I wish Molly's face looked like that after a haircut but I think her hair is more poodly. He looks so soft I love it. I saved a picture to bring to the groomers


I expect Gandhi will get curlier as he gets older. The groomer left him a little longer underneath (which I think is good as it makes his shape look good from a distance) and the longer hair is straighter but the shorter hair on the top of his body is curlier


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

arlo said:


> Lovely photos, he is so handsome. Lovely view out the window, looks like you had the whole beach to yourselves. Where abouts in Devon were you? Now he knows how fun holidays are I bet he is ready for his next


We were staying near Ilfracombe, but I think the beach is Woolacombe

We are all ready for the next holiday!


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

So handsome! :love-eyes:

Lovely picture


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is totally gorgeous, a bit like my Dudley but smaller and deeper colour, I have kept Dudley's muzzle hair longer but Ghandi does look nice with his trimmed a little more so I'm tempted now....I've been keeping a bit of 'feathering' underneath too - like the spaniel trim, as his legs are so long it makes him look more balanced but if the shorter coat gets very curly it probably won't work.
Have been to Ilfracombe and Woolacombe but not since having Dudley, I'm sure he would love a run on that beach too.
Ghandi is a very well behaved boy then if he didn't leap all over the relatives, he is not like Dudley in that respect!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely, lovely pictures - what a lucky pup.
I agree with everyone - he looks gorgeous 
Dot is a scruffy pup - her hair grows everywhich way and at the moment is only a loose wave, very soft in texture. Her beard is very thick and I think it makes her face look very chunky and thick. I really love how his face has been trimmed.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> He is totally gorgeous, a bit like my Dudley but smaller and deeper colour, I have kept Dudley's muzzle hair longer but Ghandi does look nice with his trimmed a little more so I'm tempted now....I've been keeping a bit of 'feathering' underneath too - like the spaniel trim, as his legs are so long it makes him look more balanced but if the shorter coat gets very curly it probably won't work.
> Have been to Ilfracombe and Woolacombe but not since having Dudley, I'm sure he would love a run on that beach too.
> Ghandi is a very well behaved boy then if he didn't leap all over the relatives, he is not like Dudley in that respect!!


Yes that's it, the spaniely cut. Gandhi's coat is definitely changing. Lots of bits of fluff coming out when I comb him.

Gandhi does often jump up at people, but he didn't this time. There were 4 people in their 80s so it was nice that he stayed at their feet - they all loved him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh ghandi is gorgeous - I bet he's loving the wet sandy windy beaches and sea air - no wonder he is crashed out in The best spot, in front of the log burner!! Enjoy x
Ps glad his teeth have been ok x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the pics. I'm a major Ghandi fan and that the best favourite fav groom I've seen!!!

Just edited this for typos!! I can't forum on my phone very well!!! Sitting in Gatwick after a long day!!!

What it should have said was..

I'm a major Ghandi fan and that's my most favourite face groom so far. I'm saving this picture Grove. Hope you don't mind!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> On Friday he was back to normal - I was amazed!
> 
> and yes I think that too in photos about the size. I particularly thought that about Ruth's lola until I saw her next to something and got the perspective of how much smaller she was than I thought!
> 
> There's something about that second to last photo that reminds me a little of Molly


I think because they are so well proportioned that they sometimes look bigger. I think Nina will be taller than Lola!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. He is ever so handsome.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Love the pics. I'm a major Ghandi fan and that the best favourite fav groom I've seen!!!
> 
> Just edited this for typos!! I can't forum on my phone very well!!! Sitting in Gatwick after a long day!!!
> 
> ...


Go for it! I will let the groomer know that the cut has received lots of compliments


----------

